# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تصویب جلوگیری از فعالیت مجدد شبکه های خارجی در مجلس خبرگان

## Cristiano

سید احمد خاتمی : اعضای کمیسیون سیاسی، اجتماعی و فرهنگی مجلس خبرگان، جلوگیری از فعالیت مجدد شبکه‌های خارجی در کشور را تصویب کردند

اعضای کمیسیون سیاسی، اجتماعی و فرهنگی مجلس خبرگان در مصوبه‌ای تاکید کردند مسئولان از این پس اجازه فعالیت این شبکه‌ها را ندهند/ایرنا

گل بود چمن هم اضافه شد

----------


## Arya5163

بزنیم بریم از این خراب شده که یه اینترنتو آرزو کردن برامون

----------


## Saeed79

> سید احمد خاتمی : اعضای کمیسیون سیاسی، اجتماعی و فرهنگی مجلس خبرگان، جلوگیری از فعالیت مجدد شبکه‌های خارجی در کشور را تصویب کردند
> 
> اعضای کمیسیون سیاسی، اجتماعی و فرهنگی مجلس خبرگان در مصوبه‌ای تاکید کردند مسئولان از این پس اجازه فعالیت این شبکه‌ها را ندهند/ایرنا
> 
> گل بود چمن هم اضافه شد


یعنی دگ نت واسه همیشه قطعه ؟!! یا صرفا مسئولان و ادارات ؟

----------


## A.H.M

> سید احمد خاتمی : اعضای کمیسیون سیاسی، اجتماعی و فرهنگی مجلس خبرگان، جلوگیری از فعالیت مجدد شبکه‌های خارجی در کشور را تصویب کردند
> 
> اعضای کمیسیون سیاسی، اجتماعی و فرهنگی مجلس خبرگان در مصوبه‌ای تاکید کردند مسئولان از این پس اجازه فعالیت این شبکه‌ها را ندهند/ایرنا
> 
> گل بود چمن هم اضافه شد


خبرگان مرجع قانون گذاری و اجرای قانون نیست و نمیتونه همچین چیزیو بگه فک کنم این یه پیشنهاده
قانون گذاری تو مجلس شورای اسلامیه و اجراش توسط نهادهای دولت

البته کم نبودند کسایی که مسئولیتی نداشتند ولی قدرتشو داشتند مثلا فیلتر تلگرام توسط دادستانی کشور....

----------


## a99a78

الان شوق وصل شدن نت رو داریم بذارید فعلا این خوشی الکی رو داشته باشیم بعدا بگید اینا رو

----------


## Zahra77

*شوخیشم بامزه نیست  
تقبل الله : ) !*

----------


## aretmis

آمریکا و انگلیس و اسرائیل و کلا کشورای غربی که نمیتونستن هیچ غلطی کنند!
پس چرا اینقدر اینا در تب و تاب فیلتر کردن شبکه های مجازی اند؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Rafolin403

> خبرگان مرجع قانون گذاری و اجرای قانون نیست و نمیتونه همچین چیزیو بگه فک کنم این یه پیشنهاده
> قانون گذاری تو مجلس شورای اسلامیه و اجراش توسط نهادهای دولت
> 
> البته کم نبودند کسایی که مسئولیتی نداشتند ولی قدرتشو داشتند مثلا فیلتر تلگرام توسط دادستانی کشور....


خوبه والا میدونی کی به کیه تو این مملکت!
من هنوز نمیدونم وظایف کی چیه و کی کیه؟
 جالب اینجاست که حتی خودشونم نمیدونن!!!

----------


## Rafolin403

> سید احمد خاتمی : اعضای کمیسیون سیاسی، اجتماعی و فرهنگی مجلس خبرگان، جلوگیری از فعالیت مجدد شبکه‌های خارجی در کشور را تصویب کردند
> 
> اعضای کمیسیون سیاسی، اجتماعی و فرهنگی مجلس خبرگان در مصوبه‌ای تاکید کردند مسئولان از این پس اجازه فعالیت این شبکه‌ها را ندهند/ایرنا
> 
> گل بود چمن هم اضافه شد


فکرشم ترسناکه... امسالو دیدید زیستا همه ۹۰ درصد بود؟؟؟ فک کردید نتیجه ی چی بود؟؟؟ فیلتر تلگرام!!!!
اگه اینترنتو قطع کنن ۵هزار نفر رتبه اول میشن که همه رو بدون استثنا ۱۰۰ زدن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## konkor-82

> بزنیم بریم از این خراب شده که یه اینترنتو آرزو کردن برامون


بهترین کار را میکنید و الکی عمر خودتون را تو این مملکت هدر ندهید....
این نظام با پیشرفت و راحتی مردم به شدت مخالف هست و میخوان مردم همیشه در فشار باشند. اینترنت را قطع میکنند، نمیدونم چی فکر کردند پیش خودشون🤗 آها یادم اومد که مسئولین میگفتند مصلحت نظام بر هر چیزی اولویت داره حتی جان مردم.....
تاریخ بهترین قاضی خواهد بود

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed79


یعنی دگ نت واسه همیشه قطعه ؟!! یا صرفا مسئولان و ادارات ؟


نه نتو که نمیتونن قطع کنن وقتی حتی یه مرورگر درست حسابیم ندارن
اینا میخوان مثل تلگرام از شبکه های اجتماعی درآمد زایی کنن واسه کشور البته به زور
یه زمان یوتیوب با کلی ویدیوهای علمی فیلتر نبود،آپارات و نماشا اومد فیلتر شد
یه مدت تی وی روش کار با تلگرامو آموزش میداد و همه برنامه ها و سریالا آدرس چنل زیرنویس میکردن،سروش اومد فیلتر شد
سایتای دانلود فیلم رایگان و با کیفیت عالی فیلم آپلود میکردن نماوا و روبیکا و.. اومد فیلتر شدن
#کره_شمالی-_-*

----------

